# SubBoomBass 2



## enCiphered (Nov 27, 2017)

Anyone tried it out yet?
I love the crystal clear sound of SubBoomBass 1 and all the creative possibilities to tweak it but haven´t switched to the latest version yet.


----------



## Time+Space (Nov 28, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> Anyone tried it out yet?
> I love the crystal clear sound of SubBoomBass 1 and all the creative possibilities to tweak it but haven´t switched to the latest version yet.



Hi enCiphered, as Rob's distributor we've used SubBoomBass 2 in the studio - did you have any specific questions? In case they're of any help, one of our team published this blog post on Friday:

http://blog.timespace.com/2017/11/subboombass-2-rob-papen-preview/

and today we released a video which shows off some of the presets:


----------



## enCiphered (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks.

I didn´t have the chance to test SubBoomBass 2 because I´m not able to authenticate it on my machine.
I don´t like RP´s authentification system, it´s still buggy in 2017 and if you have purchased the explorer with all products, you will always have problems authorizing individual plugins.


----------



## Time+Space (Dec 15, 2017)

Another new video for SubBoomBass 2! T+S's Jamie shows how he used SBB2 to create a track which also incorporates other Rob Papen synths and effects:


----------

